

Zuck to Obama: NSA Spying Is Bad for Business - redbulldrinker
http://www.inc.com/associated-press/facebook-google-netflix-meet-with-obama.html

======
drewvolpe
Here's the actual post from Zuck:

Mark Zuckerberg March 13

As the world becomes more complex and governments everywhere struggle, trust
in the internet is more important today than ever.

The internet is our shared space. It helps us connect. It spreads opportunity.
It enables us to learn. It gives us a voice. It makes us stronger and safer
together.

To keep the internet strong, we need to keep it secure. That's why at Facebook
we spend a lot of our energy making our services and the whole internet safer
and more secure. We encrypt communications, we use secure protocols for
traffic, we encourage people to use multiple factors for authentication and we
go out of our way to help fix issues we find in other people's services.

The internet works because most people and companies do the same. We work
together to create this secure environment and make our shared space even
better for the world.

This is why I've been so confused and frustrated by the repeated reports of
the behavior of the US government. When our engineers work tirelessly to
improve security, we imagine we're protecting you against criminals, not our
own government.

The US government should be the champion for the internet, not a threat. They
need to be much more transparent about what they're doing, or otherwise people
will believe the worst.

I've called President Obama to express my frustration over the damage the
government is creating for all of our future. Unfortunately, it seems like it
will take a very long time for true full reform.

So it's up to us -- all of us -- to build the internet we want. Together, we
can build a space that is greater and a more important part of the world than
anything we have today, but is also safe and secure. I'm committed to seeing
this happen, and you can count on Facebook to do our part.

[https://www.facebook.com/zuck](https://www.facebook.com/zuck)

